# Is there an NHL Player who annoys you?



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Now that playoff rivalries are mounting and grudges are developing, who would you like to see leave the NHL to play in Europe this year...or better still, hang up his skates entirely?

It can be a player whose on-ice conduct is questionable, or exhibits poor sportsmanship or is a guy you just can't stand!

To qualify, the player has had to play NHL hockey this year. 



If we get a decent list, I'll post a count.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

In my case it's the entire Leaf team. Yes I'm a fan.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

At the moment it is PK Subban. I am very happy when Montreal gets knocked out but I am extra happy this year when they finished high, pulled a bunch of greasy stuff and the coach whined in the press conferences after the games and Subban is finished.

Seriously, anyone with a toilet seat for a logo should be out of it anyway.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Sidney Crosby, and not because of what he has done. He is a great player, but the league seems to have turned him into Sidney Trade mark, all rights reserved, IPO next week. The marketing is making him obnoxious. Any other player can score 10 goals in a game, but the big story from the NHL that day is that Crosby had a point..............


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

I find Zdeno Chara particularly annoying. It's the way he runs over everyone on the ice.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

I can't stand Nathan Horton, he is the most ignorant obnoxious person I've ever met. This started way back in his Junior days playing for the Oshawa Generals and continues on to this day. A close second would be Ben Eager. Funny that they both played for the same Junior team at the same time. GO PETES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

> Sidney Crosby, and not because of what he has done. He is a great player, but the league seems to have turned him into Sidney Trade mark


Couldn't agree more


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

+50000

cannot stand this grandstanding, loud mouth, baby a-hole. Living in QC I have to hear about this guy all the time. My eorst fear is that he ends up playing formthe Leafs. Oh god no!







smorgdonkey said:


> At the moment it is PK Subban. I am very happy when Montreal gets knocked out but I am extra happy this year when they finished high, pulled a bunch of greasy stuff and the coach whined in the press conferences after the games and Subban is finished.
> 
> Seriously, anyone with a toilet seat for a logo should be out of it anyway.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Montreals Gallagher. Way too cocky and pesky for this stage of his career. His stupid grin when he's making a mockery of the game irritates me. Can't wait for the day that someone bigger and meaner finally has enough of him.

Boston's Marchand....too good of a player to be up to his cheap antics.

phaneuf: I hate his scowl, his unearned captaincy, his lack of hockey IQ, and his general lack of character and leadership on the ice. An oaf with a primadonna attitude.

im mixed about subban. Sometimes he seems like a jerk,other times he seems ok.

matt Cooke: should have been banned long time ago.....and for that matter I resent Crosby for whining like a baby everytime he gets hit, while having no issue at all with the actions of his aforementioned dirty teammate.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Bobby Orr. I know. This is supposed to be a thread about current players in the NHL. That's what ticks me off about Bobby Orr; the fact that he is no longer playing!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm surprised to see it's mostly the guys I'd put on this list too. 

Phaneuf for the same reason as already mentioned.
Matt Cooke - shouldn't be allowed to continue playing. Sometimes I think they're waiting for people to be hurt badly by this guy before they ban him
Sidney Crosby - for being the biggest whiner in the NHL
PK Subban - His attitude is annoying, his dives, his whining, second only to Crosby. 

BTW does anyone know that 'subban' in Swedish means 'bitch'. LOL Fits PK perfectly, the 'whiney bitch'


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

The Sedin twins. Their attitude seems cavalier considering how poorly they've played in the playoffs. Some pretty stupid penalties as well.

Actually, there are quite a few annoying players on the Canucks team these days.......

I agree about Crosby. It's unfortunate the league has made him the Tiger Woods of the NHL when they really don't have to do that; the NHL would hum along just fine without him.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

B Marchand, M Ribiero, S Ott, J Tootoo, P Kaleta, P Kane, C Perry, L Couture, T Wingels, J Boll, J Johnson, 
A Roussell, D Carcillo, A Shaw, A Ference, D Byfuglien, B Eager, A Burish, D Bolland, Rj Umberger, D Brown



I'm sure I'll think of more tomorrow.


----------



## mechanic (Apr 1, 2010)

Phaneuf: he goes around hacking and slashing people (nevermind all the blind side hit's he's famous for) then refuses to drop the gloves and skates to the bench when challenged.
Jackass.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The referees. Start calling the obstruction infractions again so we can watch hockey, not clutch and grabkey.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Cooke & Marchand.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Matt Cooke...simply a classless goon.


----------



## howyfeltrsnatch (Feb 21, 2013)

Anyone on the Leafs, but mostly Reimer. 

I think he fell asleep in the crease after the OT Goal.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

howyfeltrsnatch said:


> Anyone on the Leafs, but mostly Reimer.
> 
> I think he fell asleep in the crease after the OT Goal.


Reimer is the J.P. Arencibia of goaltending.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Phaneuf was on the ice for just about every goal last night, useless.

Marchand, Cooke, also dirty players that need to dealt with.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I don't watch hockey any more. So, all of them. Mostly the ones that make over $100k/yr. for playing a game!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I don't watch hockey any more. So, all of them. Mostly the ones that make over $100k/yr. for playing a game!


I think the* base *salary for a rookie is a minimum of $500 000 to start,
so that would include all of them Jim. 8)


----------



## nevernamed (Apr 14, 2013)

Crosby for sure. A Complete whining baby. Can't stand his face..


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

howyfeltrsnatch said:


> Anyone on the Leafs, but mostly Reimer.
> 
> I think he fell asleep in the crease after the OT Goal.


I think hes just the most obvious example, but not the only one, of a team which does not have the mental toughness to shake off adversity (or a goal or 2) and get back into the game. Thats the trait that I think someone like Brodeur has....he can let in an absolutely awful goal, then completely put it out of his mind, and go on and have a great game afterwards, giving his team a chance to win (if they can mentally overcome as well). TML's goalies seem ....too nice...like the kind of guys youd let date your sister. Not a good thing in professional sports.


----------



## howyfeltrsnatch (Feb 21, 2013)

Some interesting points there!

(I wouldn't let Reimer near my sister.)


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

howyfeltrsnatch said:


> Some interesting points there!
> 
> (I wouldn't let Reimer near my sister.)


What? A clean-living Mennonite boy from Manitoba like Jimmy? :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I think Reimer did great...he got hung out to dry by a team who thought that the heels were a great place to balance on in the final couple minutes of a hockey game against some of the most talented, unique and powerful players in the league.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ya, I don't get the Reimer hate, he seems like a quiet guy.
He carried those misfits a far as he could, imo.

Hot wife too, I don't think that you'd have to worry about your sister.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Leafs fans and media always blame the goalie. The Leafs have been around a very long, long time, but look at the very short list of starters that have lasted as a starter for more than 3 seasons and not shipped off somewhere. There are about only 5 of them. Buffalo is a much younger team, and they have more than that........


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> I think Reimer did great...he got hung out to dry by a team who thought that the heels were a great place to balance on in the final couple minutes of a hockey game against some of the most talented, unique and powerful players in the league.


I think he played at his best during the playoffs and cant fault him for that. But lest be honest, the last 10 mins of game 7 were not his best play of the series....and you could say that about many others on the team.The problem, is TML has always had so many weak spots in their roster that they've always needed not just good, but superstar goaltenders in order to compensate for their other shortcomings and help them generate mediocre results.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Accept2 said:


> Leafs fans and media always blame the goalie. The Leafs have been around a very long, long time, but look at the very short list of starters that have lasted as a starter for more than 3 seasons and not shipped off somewhere. There are about only 5 of them. Buffalo is a much younger team, and they have more than that........


Its true. TML's a goalie killer. the seats been a revolving door since Cujo/Belfour. A door usually leading to the end of a career and PTSD


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Not to mention that they had Rask in their wheelhouse and dealt him.

When you're getting outshot two to one, or worse, can you blame it on the goalie?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

sulphur said:


> Not to mention that they had Rask in their wheelhouse and dealt him.
> 
> When you're getting outshot two to one, or worse, can you blame it on the goalie?


I don't blame them too much for Rask. at the time Rask and Pogge were both looking about equally promising, they flipped a coin and kept the wrong one. Besides, it wouldn't surprise me if even if they kept Rask, their "development team" would have buried his career as well. They almost did it to kadri. Heck, if theyd not done the Kessel deal and gotten Seguin, Seguin would still be wearing a Marlie jersey most likely. Picking and developing talent isn't something they have done well....Looking back, the only notable players to have started in the TML system early on and become something were Felix Potvin and Tomas Kaberle.....then a big black hole for about 10 yrs until Luke Schenn and the recent crop of game 7 call-ups.


----------

